# NSW South Coast, beating the crush and geting the prize...



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

As the manager of an Op Shop in a tourist town I am one of the "locals" that you won't hear complaining about the influx of holidaymakers over the traditional summer holidays. I know the importance of tourism to the local economy but that doesn't mean that there aren't a few clowns who make life hard. Simple things like when you wash down your boat please turn off the tap and don''t leave it running when you drive away - stuff like that. The shear force of numbers make traffic dangerous and the normally tranquil settings I get to enjoy for most of the year are often crowded for a few weeks. So, we learn to live with it.

We have made one trip up to the high plains, done some gardening and made an orchid house but coming up to this weekend we were starting to feel a bit cooped up and the only way to fight the build up of pressure is top get a fix of plastic and water. Thursday night the plan was hatched and Friday was an early night so that an early morning escape was possible on Saturday morning. The beauty of the big trailer meant that there was almost no prep to be done and after filling a couple of flasks with water we were off to our own "secret" spot. Lots of other people also know about it but it is about the only place I don't name as it has a stock of big bream that could be wiped out too easily if there was a sudden rush of extra boats etc... It is just hard enough to get to to keep it fairly quiet - even with the Christmas holiday influx.

We had to paddle for quite a distance as there was only just enough water to float the kayaks - way to shallow for the Hobie advantage of pedaling while you fish, but soon enough we arrived at the place where we usually begin fishing. First thing was to cut off some damaged braid and replace the leaders that were scuffed and while I was doing that the Child Bride grabbed my rod and stuck a prawn on proceeded to feed an octopus that was busily rummaging around in its own little seaweed garden. It was funny to watch the water-pistol efforts of the beastie as it sprayed the air and released the prawn to fight another day... Not sure what would have happened if it had been "caught".

A couple of flatties came and went, as did a bit of light refreshment in the form of coffee and hot wings before I set up the rods with a variety of artificials. I was carrying three rack raiders and put a large soft plastic paddle tail on the overhead combo, a small Strike Pro hard body on the 7'6" bream rod and a gulp swimming minnow on the smaller 6'8" bream rod.










Before heading off for a paddle around the deep water lake area I cast the hard body lure out and worked it back towards me over a nice little drop off and first cast came up tight on a beautiful table size flathead that started to run with the lure until it was close enough to see that there was a problem. I also saw a problem as the lure was nowhere to be seen and I was glad that I had taken the time to replace the old leaders and rather than risk loosing the lure and the fish I walked it back onto the beach and had to leave the lure in-situ as it had been swallowed right down past its gullet. I was able to surgically remove the lure later on but sadly the flattie didn't survive the operation but on the bright side he has accepted a dinner invitation...










The strike pro was replaced with a little pink hard body lure that I bought after getting a gift card for Kmart. I couldn't find anything we needed so I picked up a bunch of lures that I would not normally have bought. Apparently the fish don't mind cheap pink lures...

The bride headed for a point on the other side of the lake and I worked my way around the edge of the flats eventually heading for the same spot. As I moved slowly around I was working the drop with the gulp swimming mullet and was getting some small hits and caught and released a few more flatties and also had bright pink hard body trolling behind that suddenly became the target for the flathead who started to ignore my best attempts to impart life to the gulp. As another flattie took the little pink bream buster I tossed the gulp out to my right and left the rod in the holder while I played in the fish. Caught, released and just about to cast it back out to the left side when the smaller finesse rod buckled hard as line was being stripped away in a long run that had enough pressure on the rod that I had to wait for a chance to remove the rod from its holder. When the drag finally held the tight line began a wide arc around the yak with a lot of thumps and shakes and finally a large swirl on the surface as a massive bream rolled and then headed back down towards the bottom. I love this type of angling where the light tackle has to be used carefully to be able to boat a large fish rather than just being able to overpower it and crank it in on heavy gear. This was no given victory for the fisherman although this turned out to be one of those days where I just did everything right. It was too big to lift in on the leader and once it was netted I removed the hook and left it in the net but submerged in the water while I got out the camera for a class photo. Unfortunately I had left the brag mat I got for Christmas at home so I can not claim any points for size but from hand measurements which I later checked on a tape it was the first of three 40+cm bream I landed during a short session.


















After that I put the big paddle tail out for a troll and soon after I hooked up a "small" bream at 32cm after it had had some time to shrink a bit. One day I will get to use the overhead in a place that will put that rod and reel to the test - I look forward to that.

I was just pulling up to where the child bride was chilling and reading rather than fishing when the little pink lure was smashed by the second big mamma bream and once again it was a real battle that had to be won. I tried lifting it on the leader which broke but somehow I caught the fish and put it into the net till I could get some photos before it too was released.


















It was now 11am and I had had a great morning but the wind was rising so we both reckoned it was a good time to head home - albeit working a lure as we went. I trolled the hard body out on my left and was working the gulp around the shore line and again managed to catch and release a few more smallish flathead before the trolled rod appeared to have snagged. It was not the smash and run of the first two big bream but just a slow and steady bend as the lure ceased to move with the kayak. I wrestled the rod out of its holder and as I started to head back to retrieve the snagged lure it thumped and then took off in another wide ranging arc. This time I had to control the fish and keep the yak moving away from the rocks as the wind was doing its best to beach me. One of those times when the pedals are worth their weight in gold...










Third big bream, third set of photos and than as we crossed the drop off heading back to the car I flicked the gulp out over the shallows and came up with another 4 flathead just to put the icing on the cake for one of those mornings that just come along once in a while and put a smile on your face.

One (small) bream and two flathead made the journey home and there are some lovely fresh fillets for dinner tomorrow but today also served as a reminder that with good planning even the busy times can be enjoyed in this wonderful playground we call home.










Cheers

John


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Hot wings and coffee for breakfast on the water. Respect.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Lovely way to let off steam there John, days like that are just gold, good onya.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Gday mate, we'll have to catch up and wet a line at some point, and no, Im not looking for your secret spot.....  Good job on the session...


----------



## jhbc123 (Oct 4, 2012)

g'day John,

Nice bruisers. I'll have to make an effort to get down your way. Cheers, John


----------



## brant78 (Jun 24, 2012)

Great fishing John. Always a pleasure to read your posts. Enjoy!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

badmotorfinger said:


> Hot wings and coffee for breakfast on the water. Respect.


x2. Almost as good as beer and cake. Almost.

Great fish John - it seems all the South Coast locals have a secret spot to beat the crowds.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Far from the maddening crowd? You said not. Well done on the story, John. Great front on pix of the bream and i laughed at the 'accepted the invitation to dinner' line.

Happy New Year

rob


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice catch John! I always enjoy to read your report. I am looking forward for more in 2013. Thanks a lot!

Cheers
Darwin


----------

